# Carpet python stats-length/weight/shed and food.



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

Good evening all. Was going through some records and before they were discarded i thought i would share the stats on my coastal carpet python which passed in feb. I keep strict records of all my animals so some may find of interested. Some may not care. Some may want to compare. If feedback is good i may do 1 for my retic too. Let me know.

Bit of breif background. I my coastal carpet python from a shop i shall not name at 6months old. Underweight. Poor conditions and quickly developes mites. She was snappy but had character. I named her talia from the aboriginal meaning 'near water'. Being from australia....and being a coastal...i tried to be creative.

She was 2foot long. 0.2kg and fed on pinkies which was pointless. Around 4yrs old she developed neurological issues which affected eating and coordination. After 6months of expensive tests inc. Ultrasounds. Xrays. Mri. Ct u name it. She was also tested for ibd which came back neg. After drastic weight loss i was left with no choice but to do the kindest thing has her disposition had completely changed from friendly and curious to anxious and withdrawn. 

Very sad but good memories/ photos and a data set i will type in the next post.
Will leave a pic of her here.


----------



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

Data will be in 6month increments to save time/ space.
Length to the nearest inch
Weight to the nearest 0.1kg
Food items listed within 6month period

Age ..... Length .........weight ....... food
Born...... 18'' ......... 100g ......... 
6m ........ 2'0 ............ 200g ....... pinky
1y .......... 4'0 ........... 0.5kg......... sm,mm,lm
1y6m ...... 5'0 ........... 1.2kg .........sm.rat
2y ...........5'11 ...........2.2kg ........ m.rat
2y6m .....6'6 .............2.7kg......... m.rat
3y ...........7'0............ 3.5kg.......... l.rat/ quail
3y6m..... 7'2 ........... 5kg .......... l.rat/quail
4y ..........7'4 .............4.5kg......... xl.rat/ xl quail
4y4m .....7'6 ........... 3.5kg.............................

A total of 159 meals in my ownership. An average of 1 every 9.6days.
In years 1 and 2 meals were offered every 5-7days.
In year 3 meals offered every 7-10days
In year 4 meals offered every 10-14days.

All subject to shed timing which i will post below.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Good to hear from your experiences, both trials and tribulations, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jaspa430 (Jun 2, 2021)

She shed a total of 31 times in my ownership which was an average of every 49.1 days. Below i will post the dates and amount of days between sheds. These clearly match her growth patterns.

Purchase .......14/4/18......... days between
Shed date ....... 2/5/17 ..........18
23/5/17.......... 21
14/6/17.......... 22
9/7/17............26
7/8/17........... 29
9/9/17 ...........33
13/10/17.........37
23/11/17.........46
11/1/18 ..........51
8/3/18 ............ 56
26/4/18 .......... 49
16/7/18........... 51
2/8/18............ 47
26/9/18 .......... 54
28/11/18......... 63
23/1/19........... 57
24/3/19 ...........60
15/5/19 ...........52
8/7/19 ........... 54
9/9/19 .......... 63
16/11/19 .........68
17/1/20 .............62
10/3/20 ...........53
28/4/20............. 49
25/6/20............ 58
6/9/20 ............73
26/10/20 ..........47
6/1/21 ..............72
3/2/21 ............. 42
14/4/21...........56
9/6/21 ........... 51
29/7/21 ...........51
24/1/22 ...........180.......illness

Hope someone found these usefull. If there is any interest in me doing the same for my 3yr old retic let me know.

Regards.


----------

